# 2006 lift points



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Can the differential be used as a lift point?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

green for jackstands
yellow jack points 
green also for using a 2 post lift


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I've used the diff for the jacking point all the time.


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm glad to know for sure now. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The front and rear centers are by far the easiest to use and they lift both sides at once. It also frees up the other spots for jack stands. I use a Harbor Freight low profile jack that will reach the points and fit under my dropped car. It has one of the highest lifts and will go nearly 2 foot.


----------



## Adieselmechanic (Feb 18, 2018)

HP11 said:


> green for jackstands
> yellow jack points
> green also for using a 2 post lift


Been looking for this information for weeks. Thanks for posting!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You're welcome. I posted that almost 4 years ago....don't recall where I got it from. I think it came from LS1.com.


----------

